# Accessing defrost heating assembly



## Siekster (Jun 21, 2016)

I have a Magic Chef RB191P refrigerator with a burnt out defrost heater element.  It's located under the coils and I can't figure out how to get it out.  It looks like you would need to lift the coils and pull it out the front because there is no room to pull it out to the side. Coils won't lift up though.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 21, 2016)

It is usually something like this.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wq7KYIiVDLE[/ame]


----------



## Siekster (Jun 21, 2016)

I've seen this video before. It's a good video, but not really helpful in my case.  I've replaced several defrost heaters over the years and those were easy (like in the video), but the set up on this magic chef is different.  The coils are horizontal and the element is located in a recessed channel in the fins underneath the coils.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 21, 2016)

Siekster said:


> I've seen this video before. It's a good video, but not really helpful in my case.  I've replaced several defrost heaters over the years and those were easy (like in the video), but the set up on this magic chef is different.  The coils are horizontal and the element is located in a recessed channel in the fins underneath the coils.



more like this one
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXT1OnWJBEc[/ame]


----------



## Siekster (Jun 21, 2016)

Nope, that's not really applicable to my setup.  In my frig the coil is horizontal and it is attached to a drain pan w/ the element in between the coil and plate.
I figured it out. The coil was held down on plate by two aluminum brackets that should have pivoted to let the coil free, but I had a heck of a time with them. Finally got them.
Anyway, thanks for your help Neil.


----------

